# How much c##p = 30.000 euro?



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

It's another hot evening down here in Southern Spain and I have just returned from an evening stroll around the "Campo" [hills, woodland, streams and all that] with the dogs........who done their "business" and all that....... and it's my land so they can do it where they/I want!!!!

A quick flick through the pages of our local rag when I returned and I notice a piece about dogs fouling the streets in the nearby town of Coin and the new level of fines.

Now I have no problem with the necessity of a fine system, so don't need to get draw on that, but it was the wide scope of fine = offence that I found.......yes, amusing....

I quote........"Fines for owners of pets that foul the streets vary between 90euro and 30.000 euros, depending on severity etc etc.............."

I have 4 Westies and if permitted I can visualise around 90 euros worth of crap deposit. I also have a Husky and a German Shepherd........ If they could manage 30.000 euros worth of brown stuff its strait to the vets 8O

Ray

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But fouling streets???

never acceptable in my book

should be picked up by the owner

Aldra


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, we all know that Aldra........... 

As mentioned not the point of the posting.......... but then this is MHF :roll: 

Ray..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe they weigh it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

